# Baby Trigger fish



## justinho678

caught it at jonsons beach with my bare hands running it towards shore .


----------



## Jason

Cute little bugger!:thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62

Sargassum file fish. If you pull up a clump of sargassum grass there are usually a few swimming around it.


----------



## southern yakker

I caught a baby flounder the same way.it was around the same size too.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Definitely a File Fish.


----------



## Mullethead

Had two in the pin fish trap Saturday!


----------

